# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  المريخ السودان (  )   VS  كمبالا ستي يوغندا (   )

## لعوتة

*
اولاً :
أود أن أرسل تحية الاسلام (السلام عليكم) جميع أعضاء المنتدي ونعتذر عن غيابنا القسري في الست أشهر الماضية ...+++

ثانيا :

وإمتدادا لمجهودات الاخ حسن بدري ندخل عليكم بهذا البوست للمساعدة في نقل مباريات المريخ من أدغال القارة الأفريقية ...

ذكر الاخ حسن بدري أن نقل مباريات سيكافا يتم عبرالقمر استرا 19.2 وأظنه في غرب السودان حيث التغطية افضل هناك ... حيث نحتاج نحن في وسط السودان ( الخرطوم ) الي اطباق اكبر من 240 سنت لالتقاطه ...

لذا يجب ان يستقبل قمر اموس 17 شرق - قناة تنزانيا الاولي tbc1

المطلوبات :
طبق 100 سنت فما فوق ( يمكن 90 سنت ) ....
جهاز ريسفر داعم لتقنية HD


طريقة استقبال القمر اولا نستقبل عربسات علي التردد 

10810
افقي
27500

ثم ندخل تردد قناة تنزانيا
11138
راسي
30000

نحول وجهة مخرج اللاقط (LNP) الي الساعة 5

ثم حرك الطبق 9 سنت ناحية اليمين وانت خلف الطبق مع خفضه 3 سنت فقط


ولا بأس من بعض الصور

وبإذن الله سنكون معكم لنقل مباريات الدوري الانجليزي والاسباني

ثالثا واخيرا :

نتمني للمريخ العظيم الفوز بالبطولة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب لعوته
وحمدلله على السلامة

وبشرة خير للتاهل للنهائي باذن الله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## لعوتة

*صورة القمر:



نطاق التغطية:


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً حبيبنا لعوتة

اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً عريضاً

*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً عريضاً





*

----------


## ود الدمام

*منتظرين بأذنه تعالى المباراة الساعه كم ياشباب
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*يامهدى   يامنعم  ياجماعة--  المباراة بعد خمسة دقائق  ولا يوجد رابطة ولا نقل  فيدونا  الان
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اللهم انصر الزعيم 
في كل وقت وحين
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نقول ياااااااااااااااااااارب

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الزعيم بالأصفر الكامل 

أضربوا اللون

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا رب تنصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الراابط  ياشبااااااااااااااااااااب
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*هجوم مريخي كاااااااااااسح يارب 

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

الراابط  ياشبااااااااااااااااااااب



http://streema.com/tv/Rwanda_TV
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*المريخ ماشاء الله شكلوا وطعموا غير 

هجوم متواصل ويضع كمبالا تحت الضغط

*

----------


## osa sinnar

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 48 (11 من الأعضاء و 37 زائر)

osa sinnar,محمد الرفاعى,نعيم عجيمي,الأبيض ضميرك,الصادق عبد الوهاب,ابن ادريس,احمد الحلفاوى,diaamahi,عم نصرالدين,عبد المنعم خليفة,ود البقعة
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يااااارب أنصر. الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*ونقول يارب انصر المريخ
يارب انصر المريخ
يارب انصر المريخ
يارب انصر المريخ
يارب انصر المريخ
يارب انصر المريخ
يارب انصر المريخ
يارب انصر المريخ
 يارب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ياشباااااااااااااااااااااب  الرابط 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الدقيقة 8 التعادل سلبي 

سلامات جمال سالم

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

ياشباااااااااااااااااااااب  الرابط 



http://streema.com/tv/Rwanda_TV
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*منقولة علي الرياضية 104 التعادل حتي الان 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا شباب ما عندنا غير البوست ده
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

ياشباااااااااااااااااااااب  الرابط 



http://streema.com/tv/Rwanda_TV
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 15 والمباراه حتى الان سلبيه 

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ركنية لصالح كمبالا  مرت ركلة مرمي وعلي جعفر علي الارض وجمال سالم يرتدي شارة الكابتنية والدقيقة الان ال17 والتعادل مازال قائما
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*ياشباب معتمدين عليكم النقل 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الرابط ما شغال !!!
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الرابط   بتاع   الأذاعه  ياشباب   الرابط   ده   ما  أشتغل   عندنا
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*رابط لو سمحتم يا شباب لان الرواندى بطئ جدا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*خلونا معاكم في الصورة
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*والله رابط بطئ بطء شدييييييييييييييييييد 

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله
الله ينصرنا من عندو
الهالة سااااااااااااااااااااابة
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*التعادل دون اهداف ... بطاقة صفراء لرتشارد مالنغا الطرف الايسر لكمبالا ...
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*http://www.rba.co.rw/tv?lang=en
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآرب !!
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بطاقة صفراء لريتشارد الطرف الايسر لكمبالا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الصبر يا شباب الرابط قاطع لكن اللعب مطمئن خاااااااالص

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*التشكيله  ياشباب   
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*هجمة وانغا الخطيرة تنتهي لضربة مرمي 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا رب يا كريم نصرك المبين
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تسيد مريخي كامل للمباراة

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مخالفة لكمبالا قرب 18

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*عاوزين. قون
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*تشكيلة المريخ جمال سالم في حراسة المرمي
علي جعفر باسكال وامير كمال واسماعيل صديق دفاع
راجي علاء الدين يوسف وايمن واحمد الباشا في الوسط وفي الهجوم آلن وانقا وتراوري
المريخ لاعب 4 4 2
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*التشكيلة * جمال سالم حارس مرمى ... على جعفر طرف ايمن .... امير كمال وباسكال متوسطى دفاع . واسماعيل صديق طرف ايسر .. الباشا وايمن سعيد وراجى وووووووقوووون
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*تراوري والهدف الاول في الدقيقة 32
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*تراورررررررررررررررررررررررررى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تراوررررررررررررررررى والهدف الاول فى الدقيقة 32
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الله أكبر قووووووون تراوري
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا جماعة الخير نحن علي أعصابنا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

*

----------


## sara saif

*الحمدد لله رب العالمين 

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الحمدلله وألف. مبروك
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*وراجى يضيع هدف للمريخ الدقيقى 34
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبده

*تراوري قون  الدقيقة 32
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الدقيقة 41 ورمية التماس لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يلا يا أسود السودان عاوزين هدف ثاني
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*المريخ يضع كمبالا في خط 18 أكتر لاعب ظاهر حارس كمبالا

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مخالفة للمريخ 

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*ماشاء  الله تبارك  الله  مريخ  يسر  البال  
مع انو  الرابط  الليله  عذبنا  وطلع  عينا 
مع السبكة النت التعبان  ده  ماقادرين نستمتع
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الله اكبر اللهم نصرك يااااااارب 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 45 والمباراه بتقدم المريخ بهدف 

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*2 دقيقة زمن اضافي
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*ماشاء  الله تبارك  الله  مريخ  يسر  البال  
مع انو  الرابط  الليله  عذبنا  وطلع  عينا 
مع السبكة النت التعبان  ده  ماقادرين نستمتع
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*دقيقتان وقت بدل ضائع

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تركيز مزيع الراديو انه دفاع كمبالا ضعيف وهجوم ما مركز يعنى فريق ضعيف
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دقيقتين اضافية

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بهدف سجله اللاعب تراوري 

*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بهدف دون رد لكمبالا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*نهاية الشوط

بتسيد الزعيم أداء ونتيجة وأي حاجة

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الامنيات بالتوفيق للزعيم فى الشوط الثانى والترقى للمباراة النهائية
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ياجماعة زورنا ديل ما احسن ليهم يلحقوا الودية

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 136 (33 من الأعضاء و 103 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,محمد الرفاعى+,معتصم صالح,نعيم عجيمي,Azmi shosh,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخابي هيمو,الصادق عبد الوهاب,العليقي,العطا على العطا,ابواخلاص,ابواسراء,احمد الحلفاوى,اسماعيل,اسامة عطية+,diaamahi,تجـــانے,ezzeo,habashi,hass6666,د.معتصم,حسن بشير,Jimmy_Doe,mageedy62,mohamme saif,mohammed_h_o+,ستيفن وورغو,صديق بلول,سيف الدين عبد القادر,شرقاوي,عم نصرالدين,ود البقعة,ود الدمام
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*اللهم لك الحمد
يارب وفق الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## د.معتصم

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*اسماعيل   صديق   ضعيف   فى   الطرف  الشمال  وأيمن  سعيد   بتقدم   على  حساب   خانته    وتراورى   ضيع    كم   فرصه   مضمونه    نتمنى   الأداء  يتحسن  فى   الشوط   الثانى   ووسط   الملعب   خالى    من    نجوم   الزعيم   على   المدرب   تغير   راجى    والدفع   بالخط   السريع   وتحويل  أيمن   للوسط   المهاجمين   لم   يجدوا   باصات  مريحه   من  وسط   الملعب
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 132 (32 من الأعضاء و 100 زائر)

محمد النادر, معتصم صالح+, نعيم عجيمي+, Azmi shosh+, الأبيض ضميرك+, المريخابي هيمو+, الصادق عبد الوهاب+, العليقي, العطا على العطا+, ابراهيم عطية بابكر+, ابواخلاص+, ابواسراء+, اسماعيل, اسامة عطية+, diaamahi, تجـــانے+, ezzeo+, habashi+, hass6666, د.معتصم+, حسن بشير+, Jimmy_Doe, kampbell, mageedy62, mohamme saif+, mohammed_h_o+, صديق بلول, سيف الدين عبد القادر, شرقاوي+, عم نصرالدين+, ود البقعة+, ود الدمام+


*

----------


## الدسكو

*ان شاء الله منتصرين ورامين قدام
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*مبروك  مقدما  واتمنى ان  يواصل المريخ  بذات  الخطة  ولا يكتفى  بالهدف  ويعود مدافعا  فيتعرض لحصار  يعرضه  للخطر
                        	*

----------


## معتصم صالح

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*45 دقيقة اخرى ستكون على احر من الجمر ولو استمر المريخ في الاداء الرجولي والحماسي والغيرة التي يلعب بها فلن يكون بينه وبين الكاس الا الوقت فقط 
طي 
اتمنى ان يرتفع لاعبوا المريخ لمستوى المسئولية ويحاولوا زيادة الغلة باحراز هدف الامان لانه سيحبط من معنويات كمبالا سيتي وسيعطي لاعبي المريخ دفعة قوية وروح جديدة للمحافظة على النتيجة 

اما في حالة تراجع المريخ للمحافظة على هدفه منذ بداية الشوط الثاني فان ذلك سوف يجعل كمبالا يلعب بحماس اكثر ويحاول غزو شباك المريخ .
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*ناسنا ديل ما بيقدروا يعيشوا بعبيد من الزعيم   

فهوا الاصل  
بالتوفيق للزعيم في الشوط الثاني  
*

----------


## kartoub

*الكورة علي قناة الخرطوم الدولية منقولة
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*يااااارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 107 (33 من الأعضاء و 74 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abu - Khalid,نادرالداني+,محمد الرفاعى,نعيم عجيمي,Azmi shosh,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخابي هيمو+,الصادق عبد الوهاب,العليقي,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابواخلاص,ابواسراء,اسماعيل,اسامة عطية,diaamahi,ezzeo+,habashi+,hafezZAREEF,hass6666,د.معتصم,جلال الزبير,ياسر عمر,حسن بشير,Jimmy_Doe,kampbell,mohamme saif+,mohammed_h_o,سيف الدين عبد القادر,شرقاوي,osa sinnar,redstar,عم نصرالدين
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 113 (36 من الأعضاء و 77 زائر)

osa sinnar,Abu - Khalid,نادرالداني,محمد الرفاعى,نعيم عجيمي,Azmi shosh,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخابي هيمو,الصادق هبانى,الصادق عبد الوهاب,العليقي,ابن ادريس,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابواخلاص,ابواسراء,اسماعيل,اسامة عطية,diaamahi,تجـــانے,ezzeo,habashi,hafezZAREEF,hass6666,د.معتصم,جلال الزبير,ياسر عمر,حسن بشير,Jimmy_Doe,kampbell,mohamme saif,mohammed_h_o,سيف الدين عبد القادر,شرقاوي,redstar,عم نصرالدين,عبد المنعم خليفة
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*وكيف  هى  دولي  ويثها محصور  داخليا--  قبح الله  وجههم  وخذلهم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

45 دقيقة اخرى ستكون على احر من الجمر ولو استمر المريخ في الاداء الرجولي والحماسي والغيرة التي يلعب بها فلن يكون بينه وبين الكاس الا الوقت فقط 
طي 
اتمنى ان يرتفع لاعبوا المريخ لمستوى المسئولية ويحاولوا زيادة الغلة باحراز هدف الامان لانه سيحبط من معنويات كمبالا سيتي وسيعطي لاعبي المريخ دفعة قوية وروح جديدة للمحافظة على النتيجة 

اما في حالة تراجع المريخ للمحافظة على هدفه منذ بداية الشوط الثاني فان ذلك سوف يجعل كمبالا يلعب بحماس اكثر ويحاول غزو شباك المريخ .



نعم يحب المحافظة علي نفس ريزم اللعب  وعدم التخندق
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اللهم انك أنعمت فزد
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*على   برهان   ان  لا  يركن   للدفاع   على  الهدف   نتمنى  أن  يهاجم  من  البداية
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يجب ان يلعب المريخ لتعزيز الهدف بنفس الإسلوب الضاغط واللعب الرجولي
*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*الحمدلله المهم الوصول للنهائى بعدين عشان اللعيبة صغار واول بطولة كبيرة يلعبوها  ومبروك الاداء الرجولى ده بالتوفيق في الشوط الثانىبالتوفيق 
*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*أتاك أتاك أتاك
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بداية الشوط الثانى وكمبالا يضيع هدف فى الدقيقة الاولى
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*بدايه
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*منصورين باذن الله .
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*للأسف   التعادل   حصل
                        	*

----------


## صديق بلول

* هل من رابط للاذاعة؟
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وانغا يضيع هدف محقق
*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*يا رب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياوانغا ركز وريحنا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خروج اسماعيل صديق ودخول بله جابر وتحول ايمن
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مضي ربع ساعة من الشوط الثاني ومايزال التعادل بهدف لكل قائم
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الله  يستر   شكل  المريخ   لايسر   في   هذا  الشوط
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عكسة من تراروري لألن وانغا كانت من الممكن ان يحرز منها هدف الترجيح لو لا تدخل الحارس بعنف على وانغا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله سيعود المريخ ليتقدم مرة أخرى
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*شباب كم النتيجة 
والدقيقة كم
                        	*

----------


## senba

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صديق بلول
					

 هل من رابط للاذاعة؟



 RBA - Rwanda TV - Kigali - Watch Onlineاكتب الكلام ده فى بحث قوقل والقناة حاتجيك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خروج الباشا ودخول فيصل موسى

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*النتيجة التعادل بهدف
الدقيقة 68
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*يا رب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*خروج الباشا ودخول فيصل موسي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الله اكبر الثاني للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*قوووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*راجي عبد العاطي يحرز الهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون  الحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد
                        	*

----------


## senba

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*الله اكبر ...الله اكبر...الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*he is having a good game the big man wanga
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## mageedy62

*ربنا استرنا واجعل الفةز من نصيب الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بطاقة صفراء لفيصل موسي
*

----------


## صديق بلول

*يا رب نصرك
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*لك الحمد والشكر يالله 
انشاء الله يحافظوا عليه
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*يارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*29 دقيقة مرت ... ومرت معها كرة خطرة لكمبالا من فاول ارتكبه فيصل موسى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دخول فيصل موسى بديلاً للباشا زاد من فعالية وسط المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ترواري يضيع الهدف الثالث
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*تراوري لعاب بس اضمنا عليك الله      اضمن فرصة لقتل الماراة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خروج راجي عبد العاطي ودخول ابكر
*

----------


## mageedy62

*صروخ اتراورى ويصيع معه هدف محقق .... تبديل ثالث وخروج راجى عبد العاطى ... فى انتظار البدل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*خروج   راجى   وددخول   احمد  ابكر
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الدقيقة 33 والمريخ متقدم 2/1
                        	*

----------


## دولي

*النتيجة كم بالزبط
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*مريخنا
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بطاقة صفراء لجمال سالم
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*عشرة دقائق تبقت .. وبطاقة صفراء لجمال سالم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*جمال سالم يرتكب خطأ تاخير الكرة ويحرم من المباراة النهائية اذا انتهت المباراة بتاهل المريخ
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*هل لجمال سالم بطاقتين صفراوين ؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*دعواتكم يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*هدف تعادل بكل اسف
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقه   كم
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*معلومات الموضوع :


الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 119 (35 من الأعضاء و 84 زائر)
تجـــانے,  نادرالداني,  محمد الرفاعى,  مريخابي كسلاوي,  الأبيض ضميرك,  المريخابي هيمو,  المكاجر,  الصادق عبد الوهاب,  ابن ادريس,  ابراهيم عطية بابكر,  ابو يامن,  ابواخلاص,  ابواسراء,  اسماعيل,  اسامة عطية,  diaamahi,  ezoo2t,  ezzeo, habashi,  جلال الزبير,  ياسر عمر,  جكنون,  Jimmy_Doe,  mageedy62,  mohammed_h_o,  MOHAMMED_MS128,  mohanur,  صديق بلول,  شرقاوي,  osa sinnar,  redstar,  senba,  عم نصرالدين, عبد المنعم خليفة+,  ود الدمام
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ركنية لصالح كمبالا
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*ركنية لكمبالا ... والمريخ تحت الضغط ...
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اذا توفقنا بالتاهل للنهائي سنحرم من خدمات جمال سالم
ايهاب لها باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*النتيجة كم يا شباب
والدقيقة كم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقيقة 86 والتعادل بهدفين
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*90 دقيقة والتعادل بهدفين
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اي السبب ياكسﻻوي حرمان مرمي المريخ من جمال سالم
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*دقيقتان زمن اضافي
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*خروج راجى خطأ كبير كان مسبب صداع و مانع دفنس كمبالا من التقدم و المشاركة بالضغط علينا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*دقيقتين زمن اضافى وندخل الضربات الترجيحية
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 105 (32 من الأعضاء و 73 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,Abu - Khalid,نادرالداني,محمد الرفاعى+,الأبيض ضميرك,الصادق عبد الوهاب,ابن ادريس,ابو يامن,ابواخلاص,ابواسراء,اسامة عطية+,diaamahi,تجـــانے,ezoo2t,ezzeo,habashi,جلال الزبير,جكنون,دولي,Jimmy_Doe,mageedy62,mohammed_h_o+,MOHAMMED_MS128,mohanur,صديق بلول,شرقاوي,osa sinnar,redstar,senba,عم نصرالدين,عبد المنعم خليفة,ود الدمام
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية المباراة والدخول فى الترجيحية
                        	*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*ياخ كمبالا ستي ده فريق لايوق بشكل
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا مزيع الهنا الاخطاء جزء من مباريات كرة القدم
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*اشراك  اسماعيل  كارثة  واخراج  راجى  تكرار  للكارثة  واستبداله بفيصل  موسى  تكريس  للكارثة--- لا  مفر من  قضاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*انتهاء الشوط الثاني بالتعادل 2/2 لكل وسوف يلعب الفريقان شوطين اضافيين للحسم هكذا افادنا مذيع الرياضية 104
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*زمن اضافي  الان        بس  شكلو تراوري مصاب       بشد عضلي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*اسناعيل   صديق   اشراكه خطا  فادح
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*نعترف من الان ان اسماعيل صديق   صار يشكل عبء على المريخ منذ تشجيله ولايوجد  في الخانة غير      بخيت           لكن الم يكن افضل اشراك علي جعفر بعد التبديل للطرف وارجاع امير كمال مع باسكال وايمن للوسط
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*زمن اضافى وليس ضربات ترجيحية وبداية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*يا اخوانا التنظير الكتير في قرارات الجهاز الفني ما بفيد شي، محسن وبرهان عارفين هم بعملوا في شنو، و هم ادري من اي واحد فينا بظروف المباراة وإمكانات كل لاعب.
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللياقة البدنية هي المحك
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم نصرك يا عزيز
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*المذيع بتاع 104 مرض بشكل ... الكورة فى جهة وهو فى جهة !!
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*اللهم وفق الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohanur
					

نعترف من الان ان اسماعيل صديق   صار يشكل عبء على المريخ منذ تشجيله ولايوجد  في الخانة غير      بخيت           لكن الم يكن افضل اشراك علي جعفر بعد التبديل للطرف وارجاع امير كمال مع باسكال وايمن للوسط



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تراورى لا يتعامل مع الانغا فى اكثر من كرة
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 146 (42 من الأعضاء و 104 زائر)

osa sinnar,لؤي شرفي,نادرالداني,ناصر صلاح الدين,أبو ريم,محمد الرفاعى,محمد كمال عمران,مصعب المقدم مضوي,azzreem,المريخابي هيمو,المكاجر,البركان الهادئ,الدسكو,الصادق عبد الوهاب,العليقي,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابومهند,ابواسراء,ايمن الطاهر,اسماعيل,diaamahi,ezzeo,habashi,hani222,جلال الزبير,جكنون,دولي,Jimmy_Doe,mageedy62,majdi,Mohamed Mirghani,mohammed_h_o,mohanur,najma,صديق بلول,شرقاوي,RED PLANET,redstar,عم نصرالدين,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,عبد المنعم خليفة,ود الدمام
*

----------


## mageedy62

*كل دقيقتبن بقول كلام ماعندو علاقةبالقبلو ... قال نيل الحاحيصا متقدم على هلال كادقلى  1/صفر تانى بعد شوية قال الهلال متقدم 1/صفر
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*انتهاء الشوط الاضافي الاول
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية الشوط الاضافى الاول
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*الشوط الاضافى الاول انتهى بالتعادل 2/2
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*ياجماعه خلونا في المهم 
الدقيقه كم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*نهاية الشوط الاضافي الاول

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## mageedy62

*4 دقايق من الشوط الاضافى الثانى
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*اللهم آمين
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ان شاء الله منتصرين ورامين قدام
                        	*

----------


## المكاجر

*اللهم نصر المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*هجمة خطرة لكمبالا ترتد الكرة من العارضة ربنا ستر
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*عشرة دقائق مرت من الشوط الاضافى الثانى .. وركنية لكمبالا . وخلصها  ابمن .
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 148 (41 من الأعضاء و 107 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,لؤي شرفي,نادرالداني+,ناصر صلاح الدين,أبو ريم,محمد الرفاعى,محمد كمال عمران,مصعب المقدم مضوي,azzreem,المريخابي هيمو+,المكاجر,البركان الهادئ,الدسكو,العليقي,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابواسراء,ايمن الطاهر,اسماعيل,diaamahi,ezzeo+,habashi+,hani222,جلال الزبير,جكنون,دولي,Jimmy_Doe,mageedy62,majdi,Mohamed Mirghani,mohammed_h_o,mohanur,najma,صديق بلول,شرقاوي,osa sinnar,RED PLANET+,redstar,senba,عم نصرالدين,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,ود الدمام
*

----------


## mageedy62

*نقترب من نهاية المباراة ... نتمى هدف يبعدنا عن ضربات الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*انتهت المباراة ....
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*انتهاء المباراة في زمنها الأصلي والإضافي تعادلية 2/2
                        	*

----------


## senba

*نهاية الشوط الاضافى الثانى ولا زالت النتيجة التعادل بهدفين لكل فريق
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا رب انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*كم النتيجة ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*ينصر دينك ياجمال سالم      3 ضاعو لكمبالا    والمريخ سجل 2
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*اللهم لك الحمد    المريخ للنهائي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مروووووووووووك الصعود للنهائي
*

----------


## صديق بلول

*الله اكبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــر
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## senba

*مبروك التاهل يا شباب مقابل اربعه ركلات احرز المريخ ثلاثة منها ولم يستطيع كمبالا ستى احراز اى ركلة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تهانينا للجميع بالتاهل للنهائى وجمال سالم حارس بحجم الكبار
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*الحمد  لله   الحمد كما  ينبغي لجلال  وجهك وعظيم سلطانك           جمال سالم يصعد بالمريخ للنهائي
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم شانك
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*التهاني لمريخ السودان
*

----------


## صديق بلول

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووك يا احباب
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 121 (30 من الأعضاء و 91 زائر)

ابن ادريس,Abu - Khalid,نادرالداني,محمد الرفاعى,مريخابي كسلاوي,نعيم عجيمي,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخابي هيمو,الصادق عبد الوهاب,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابواخلاص,ابواسراء,اسماعيل,diaamahi,ezoo2t,ezzeo,habashi,جكنون,Jimmy_Doe,mageedy62,mohammed_h_o,MOHAMMED_MS128,mohanur,صديق بلول,شرقاوي,osa sinnar,redstar,senba,عبد المنعم خليفة+,ود الدمام

 		الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع: 89‏احمر واصفر,‏لعوتة,‏majedsiddig,‏متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي,‏أبو ريم,‏الحافظ محمدصالح,‏farandakas,‏ابومهند,‏ناصر صلاح الدين,‏عبداللطيف,‏dawzna,‏آدم البزعى,‏المكاجر,‏الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,‏الدلميت,‏زياد-ودالفضل,‏Jamal Balal,‏كدكول,‏ابو بيان,‏صخر,‏مرتضي دياب,‏كسباوى,‏محمد عبده,‏sara saif,‏ود البقعة,‏هيثم مبارك,‏العطا على العطا,‏سيف الدين عبد القادر,‏hass6666,‏لونو لونو,‏الدسكو,‏العليقي,‏محمد النادر,‏kartoub,‏kampbell,‏د.معتصم,‏معتصم صالح,‏الصادق هبانى,‏احمد الحلفاوى,‏hafezZAREEF,‏محمد كمال عمران,‏حسن بشير,‏ايمن الطاهر,‏ياسر عمر,‏Azmi shosh,‏سعد حامد,‏kenyi,‏ستيفن وورغو,‏ابوجالا,‏عبدالرحمن محجوب,‏mohamme saif,‏البركان الهادئ,‏RED PLANET,‏عم نصرالدين,‏Abu - Khalid,‏نعيم عجيمي,‏senba,‏ود الدمام,‏ايمن ابراهيم,‏Jimmy_Doe,‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر,‏ابواخلاص,‏اسماعيل,‏تجـــانے,‏عبد المنعم خليفة,‏جكنون,‏المريخابي هيمو,‏محمد الرفاعى,‏الأبيض ضميرك,‏لؤي شرفي,‏جلال الزبير,‏صديق بلول,‏mohanur,‏ezzeo,‏ezoo2t,‏شرقاوي,‏نادرالداني,‏اسامة عطية,‏osa sinnar,‏الصادق عبد الوهاب,‏مريخابي كسلاوي,‏habashi,‏MOHAMMED_MS128,‏redstar,‏mohammed_h_o,‏ابواسراء,‏ابن ادريس,‏mageedy62,‏
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*الف مبروووووك لكل الصفوه الروووووعه
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*الحمد لله الحمد لله 
الحمد لله الحمد لله
الحمد لله الحمد لله
الحمد لله الحمد لله
الحمد لله الحمد لله
مبروك للصفوة
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف
مليوووووووووووووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


*

----------


## أبومحمد

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وك
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله كثيرا
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*






*

----------


## osa sinnar

*الحمد آلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال  الالاف 
نحمد الله ونشكره 
وعقبال الكااااااااس
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الحمد لله رب العالمين الذى لا حولا ولا قوة الا به سبحانه وتعالى
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 121 (30 من الأعضاء و 91 زائر)

ابن ادريس,Abu - Khalid,نادرالداني,محمد الرفاعى,مريخابي كسلاوي,نعيم عجيمي,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخابي هيمو,الصادق عبد الوهاب,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابواخلاص,ابواسراء,اسماعيل,diaamahi,ezoo2t,ezzeo,habashi,جكنون,Jimmy_Doe,mageedy62,mohammed_h_o,MOHAMMED_MS128,mohanur,صديق بلول,شرقاوي,osa sinnar,redstar,senba,عبد المنعم خليفة+,ود الدمام

         الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع: 89


‏احمر واصفر,‏لعوتة,‏majedsiddig,‏متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي,‏أبو ريم,‏الحافظ محمدصالح,‏farandakas,‏ابومهند,‏ناصر صلاح الدين,‏عبداللطيف,‏dawzna,‏آدم البزعى,‏المكاجر,‏الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,‏الدلميت,‏زياد-ودالفضل,‏Jamal Balal,‏كدكول,‏ابو بيان,‏صخر,‏مرتضي دياب,‏كسباوى,‏محمد عبده,‏sara saif,‏ود البقعة,‏هيثم مبارك,‏العطا على العطا,‏سيف الدين عبد القادر,‏hass6666,‏لونو لونو,‏الدسكو,‏العليقي,‏محمد النادر,‏kartoub,‏kampbell,‏د.معتصم,‏معتصم صالح,‏الصادق هبانى,‏احمد الحلفاوى,‏hafezZAREEF,‏محمد كمال عمران,‏حسن بشير,‏ايمن الطاهر,‏ياسر عمر,‏Azmi shosh,‏سعد حامد,‏kenyi,‏ستيفن وورغو,‏ابوجالا,‏عبدالرحمن محجوب,‏mohamme saif,‏البركان الهادئ,‏RED PLANET,‏عم نصرالدين,‏Abu - Khalid,‏نعيم عجيمي,‏senba,‏ود الدمام,‏ايمن ابراهيم,‏Jimmy_Doe,‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر,‏ابواخلاص,‏اسماعيل,‏تجـــانے,‏عبد المنعم خليفة,‏جكنون,‏المريخابي هيمو,‏محمد الرفاعى,‏الأبيض ضميرك,‏لؤي شرفي,‏جلال الزبير,‏صديق بلول,‏mohanur,‏ezzeo,‏ezoo2t,‏شرقاوي,‏نادرالداني,‏اسامة عطية,‏osa sinnar,‏الصادق عبد الوهاب,‏مريخابي كسلاوي,‏habashi,‏MOHAMMED_MS128,‏redstar,‏mohammed_h_o,‏ابواسراء,‏ابن ادريس,‏mageedy62,‏



الزائرين ديل ما يمشوا يشوفوا الودية حقتم يجهزوا التلفزيون ويضبطوا الرسيفر وكدة
ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحمد   لله   الذى    نصر   الزعيم   واحد  حريف   يرفع   لنا  ضربات  الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مين   احرز   الضربة   الثالثه   وجمال  سالم   طلع   كم  ضربة   ياشباب
*

----------


## الدسكو

*الحمد لله
مبروك
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

مين   احرز   الضربة   الثالثه   وجمال  سالم   طلع   كم  ضربة   ياشباب



جمال سالم صد ضربتين وجاب الثالثه هو ذاتو .. و الضربة التالتة بتاعة ناس كمبالا شاتها واحد زى داريو كان ... غايتو بتكون ضربت ليها بتاع تسالى من الواقفين جنب الكورنر
                        	*

----------


## redstar

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
الف الف مبروك وعقبال الكاس

*

----------


## diaamahi

*الف مبروووك زعيمنا الحمدلله انا والله جريت من نهاية المباراة ما اتحملت اواصل بس جيت شفت النتيجة شكرا لاعبي المريخ شكرا برهان ومحسن شكرا لكل من اهدانا الفرح مبروووك لكل الصفوة وعقبال كاس سكافا والدوري والكاس واتمني ان تستمر افراحنا اكتب وعيوني تترقق بالدموع فرحا لعودة الزعيم اسد احراش افريقيا
                        	*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*النتيجة النهائية لضرابات الجزاء كم ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم القادر المقتدر القدير ... اللهم أسألك و أنا عبدك الفقير اليك البالغ من العمر 53 عاما والمريض بالسكرى و الضغط و أبو بنات أن تجنبنى شر ما جلبت على نفسى من حرق اعصاب يااااااارب .... و الله داير أمووووت عديل بعد تعادل كمبالا للمرة الثانية....ولو كان اى فريق غير هذا الكمبالا ما كانت فارقة معاى كتير... 
عموما مبروك يا شباب ....  
*

----------


## الشائب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصعب المقدم مضوي
					

النتيجة النهائية لضرابات الجزاء كم ياشباب



المريخ احرز 3 من 4 ضربات وكمبالا لحقوا الجماعة .. شاتوا 3 ضربات اتنين صداهم جمال سالم والتالتة مشت ضربت ليها بتاع تسالى ورا القون
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ماتشوف شر انشاء الله ياعزو  وانشاء الله نفرح جميعا بكاس محمولة جوا  ومبرووووووووك لكل مريخي على وجه الأرض 
*

----------


## مصعب المقدم مضوي

*يعني ضربات الجزاء 3.0
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*ربنا ينعم عليك بالصحة والعافية وطول العمر ويحفظ ذريتك ويبارك فيها          انه المريخ      وهواه    انه  التاريخ وفخره        انه  الاحمر الوهاج        بس لاحظ وماتنسى انو شكل التيم كل مباراة  بيظهر افضل   وبيزيد الانسجام وتقبل نقد وتوجيهات الزميل يعني  لسه في طور الاعداد   فما تضغط على اعصابك       رغم  انو انا  قربت    اجن لمن الباشا ضيع وبرضو لانو  كمبالا      ههههه
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواسراء
					

ماتشوف شر انشاء الله ياعزو  وانشاء الله نفرح جميعا بكاس محمولة جوا  ومبرووووووووك لكل مريخي على وجه الأرض 



الله يكرمك و يحفظك يا أبو إسراء
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الحمد آلاف و الشكر ألاف لك يا مستوجب الحمد و الشكر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*الحمدلله على نعمة الانتصار 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

* 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروووووووووووووووووك !!!
*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

* ان شاءالله كااااااااااااااااااس البطولة قادمة  
*

----------

